# xBox Live!



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Ok, so had the 360 about 3 years, and only time I went on Live! was when I first got it and had a months trial.... I don't play on the xBox much, but may be inclined to do so if I hooked it up online. (Plus really into F1 2010 ATM).....

So, I understand you get get a 48hr trial thing. How much are they and where's teh best place to buy one? Also, where's the best/cheapest place to buy a years pass if I decide to go for it?

Cheers

Mat


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

You normally get a 48hr trial with most new games, think you can buy them on ebay for £1. Ebay is probably the cheapest place to get a years membership from, I got mine for £25 on there.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice one.... Last I knew they were around £40.... Just found one site at £32.99 from £39.99....

Will check the case of F1 see if there's a trial....

Just gotta wait for my superlong ethernet cable, then I'll be on


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Dunno if it's just me being paranoid, but I kinda don't trust eBay (well, the sellers). What do they do? eMail me a code, or send me a package? If the former, then how do I know the code hasn't been used alreay? It's a shame when you automatically pre-judge society as a bunch of con artists lol

edit: think I've found what I'm after:
Microsoft LIVE Subscription 48 hour/2 day code - digital delivery: Amazon.co.uk: PC & Video Games

48hour trial to start with


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

I've used http://www.xboxliveuk76.com/ a few times. The dude emails you the code.

one year @ £31.50

one year + one month + 3 forza 3 themes @ £33.99

When I've got them before they were £22 and £25. There must be a lot of competition, or there getting greedy.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cheers fella.... will start with a 48 trial I think, then consider 12months


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Best way to do it tbh dude, I hardly play on my 360 and it's just a waste paying over £30 and not benefiting from it.

Also you can't go wrong with 70p lol
you may as well get all 3 48hour codes.


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

I've always used ebay. I buy from a seller with a lot of great rep, gives you a bit more trust


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

I have a 48hour trial from Halo Reach, PM me if you want the code.


----------



## sjj84 (May 8, 2010)

I've been looking at the options today, similarly I've had the xbox a few years and never bothered but thought I'd have a look now. Best I found was from Play, who are offering 12 months + 2 months free for £34.99.


----------



## Dan! (Nov 28, 2009)

If you go on your xbox dashboard they have offers on renewal at the moment.


----------

